# Cappuccino's litter thread - babies will be available in las vegas NV



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Finally getting around to making this thread. So some of you may recall a few of my threads about Cappi escaping and about her pregnancy.
The babies were born on October ninth and are four days old now. She gave birth two eleven little squishies.

Day 0 (birthday)
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1379869_594872307246423_1200304200_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1391783_594872443913076_1800228859_n.jpg

Unfortunately two of the babies didn't make it and died on the second day. I was very distraught and didn't take pictures because of it.

Day 2

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1378402_596387597094894_818353559_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1395830_596387680428219_955675028_n.jpg

Day 3

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1391506_597271293673191_1563068170_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1394466_597271223673198_1648913673_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1382905_597271403673180_2114984311_n.jpg

Day 4 (today)

pile one (boys) https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1377621_597909346942719_954419969_n.jpg
pile two (girls) https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1391563_597909400276047_1662829053_n.jpg

They are starting to get their peach fuzz right now. I haven't started weighing them yet because I have no idea how I'm going to tell them apart yet. They all look like little clones. Some of them have possum feet while others don't and two of them have pink tail tips. Once they are old enough that they can be away from the mother longer than a minute or two I will start writing down differences descriptions as to maybe nickname them so I can tell them apart. 

I think its very safe to say that my agouti capped is not the father considering ALL of the babies are berkshires. I also think its safe to say that Jorah is not the father since he has a very light colored coat and as far as I can tell all of these babies are going to have very dark colored coats. So with that, it looks like Hound is the dad. I'm not 100% sure yet but considering he is a black berkshire and all these babies have very dark pigment, its the only conclusion I can come to.
I'll know when they have their fur in I believe. This whole time I thought I'd never find out who the father was. I figured that since the boy's mom was a black hooded I see quite a few of them in the litter. I didn't think they would look like someone copy and pasted the same rat over and over again.

Here is a photo of the boys https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1391505_597917156941938_1508228014_n.jpg
The agouti capped is Lightning, the beige berk is Jorah and the black berk is Hound. Hound being the likely father.

And here is the mom, Cappuccino, https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/995181_569730613093926_102254017_n.jpg
Will update daily with new baby photos. If you live in the area feel free to claim a baby at any time (not to take home until they are weaned though). I'm more than happy to tell you about their personalities too.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ahh they're all so cute. If I lived in the vegas are I would definitely take a couple! I love berkshires and would love a black rat :> Good luck with all your babies, I'll be following your thread!


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Thank you finnebon ouo

Here are day five's puctures!

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1378293_598441346889519_386470352_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1379524_598441470222840_1726407025_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1383702_598441316889522_921920455_n.jpg

Aren't their paws just the cutest?

I'm trying to find differences in them but they are so wiggly I'm having trouble checking genders
I keep ending up with different numbers in genders. I'm sure I'll have a confirmed count when they are bigger.

I've found differences in the markings on their feet. Some are going to be easy to tell apart, others not so much. Once they get their fur in I'll pribably be able to tell by belly markings.

Here are the descriptions. Won't have nicknames for them until their fur grows in. I know I should be weighing them but I'm scared I'll freak out cause I weighed the wrong one with the wrong description.

Glovepaw heart butt very tip of tale pink
foot warmers girl v belly
foot warmers boy
possum cuffs girl
foot spot butt spot
bare paws pink tail tip
spotty arms
higher possum feet
bare foot more pink tail


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

fdsaklgjsalkg so cute. YES I thought the same thing about their paws. They're such precious and delicate little squishies. Don't you just love their little "eep eep!"s when they're eating (or getting stepped on lol)? 

It must be really difficult to tell them all apart bc of the same color and markings! Maybe the ones that are REALLY hard to tell apart, you could try a small dab of food coloring or non-toxic crayola marker? Though I don't know how sensitive they would be to that sort of stuff, but I imagine just tiny dot of food color on their white belly or on a paw or tail tip would be ok. Lol I love the "glove paw" and "possum feet" nicknames! XD


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Today they are actually pretty shiny, getting in their fur. They feel like silk.

Day 6 

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1384026_599097366823917_1859135864_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1375883_599097350157252_1823490542_n.jpg

The one on top definitely looks like he is gonna be a cinnamon like his mother.

Some of them are starting to look lighter than the other. I think in a day or two its gonna be much easier to tell them apart. I'm still having trouble determining genders. Some of them are obviously girls and some are obviously boys but there are a few that I just can't tell. 
And omgosh Cappuccino just walks all over them. Their squeaks are just too adorable.

Someone said that there are breeders who use sharpie on their tails but I'm pretty sure the ink is toxic or something so I'm too afraid to do that. I do have food color somewhere but again I'm scared of putting anything on them really.

I'mma try to take a picture of glove paw's paws and of the possum feet paws.
Glove paw looks like he is wearing little gloves on his front paws


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Aw man they are ridiculously cute! Las Vegas is ten hours away... 

Good luck with everything!!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

You might could do nail polish on nails or something or maybe a little bit of non toxic paint on their tails idk. They are adorable!!! I wish I live closer I might steal one.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my, what cuties! Squee! Can't wait to see them in about a week when they're all fuzzy and hobbling around. So cute!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sharpie was recommended I believe by Isamurat to me, as it is non-toxic.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Here is day 7

https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/945214_599754870091500_891741672_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1379646_599754813424839_358562077_n.jpg

It looks like there are three different shades of coats. The one on the right looks black while the middle looks like he is gonna be a cinnamon like his mom and the one on the left....I'm not sure...he looks more grey. I'm thinking maybe agouti like his uncle Lightning, except without the cap. 
I'm pretty sure at this point that Hound is the father cause there are no capped (like Lightning) or beige (like Jorah)

We got a ton of sharpies here, I'll check if they are non toxic and then I just have to figure out how to mark them to tell them apart.
Some of them have a really nice fade into their belly and others have clear distinct markings on their belly. Most have a fade though. I tried to get pictures of their bellies but its just as hard to get their belly up as any other rattie.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I spy super cute squirmies!!! I wish I was closer  but I've driven to Vegas before (well actually I've driven to Anaheim, but we got gas in Vegas)...an that is in no way a fun drive (well I mean it's fun but my body would hate me for a year)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

When will they be available? I live in LA and go to Vegas several times a year. How close do you live to the strip?


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

They will be five weeks old on November 13 th and that is the soonest they can start going to new homes.
I'm on the East side of the valley, a couple miles from the strip. It's not that far from it.
Living in a place lots of people visit hopefully will make this a lot easier xD

I will be posting new pictures in the next post

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Day 8

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1393729_600262856707368_683850810_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1374369_600262883374032_966746373_n.jpg

girls
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1374367_600262786707375_108539264_n.jpg

boys
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1384352_600262830040704_1817630788_n.jpg

The girl's nipples are showing and that is making it a lot easier to tell them apart. There is still one in the pile of girls that I am STILL unsure about. Same one I've BEEN unsure about. She has nipples it looks like but I can't tell if she has girl genitals or boy genitals.

On a side note, all my ratties got a banana smoothie and Cappuccino got to enjoy one with the girls during her daily visit with them

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1380851_600288533371467_1318941210_n.jpg

And here are the boys with theirs. All their fabric stuff is in the wash right now

https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1393504_600288403371480_136296374_n.jpg


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

They're so shiny!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

So so adorable!! I can hardly stand it. I love their colors <3 They're going to be gorgeous when they're older! And don't worry too much about the gender. The boys will have their dangly "boy bits" before they have to be separated xD


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I've always wanted a black baby. I can't wait to see them with open ears and open eyes.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I took pictures today and yesterday but will post later. The baby that fell is okay and doing well. 
They are starting to lift themselves up instead of crawling but aren't totally there yet.
I had to go out of state yesterday for family matters.... The rest is too grim and depressing to talk about.
I am going to try and nickname each one and start taking individual pictures but I'm going to have to look at them for differences first

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelsi (Sep 20, 2013)

lol I imagine the girls catching mumma up on the cage's latest gossip over their banana smoothie


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

lol Kelsi, that is absolutely hilarious. I love that idea.

Here is day 9

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1383290_601319206601733_42956827_n.jpg

Badly taken photo in a hurry. We had to book it to california.

Day 10 (lots of photos for today)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/995863_601319906601663_1970238988_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1382314_601319929934994_1110416829_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1381360_601319953268325_552978532_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1385470_601319976601656_500040748_n.jpg

Now these next photos are from today and yes I am holding the scruff of their neck but they are supported by my hand not by the scruff. I'm only holding the scruff to keep them from rolling over. 
Each one of these is a different baby. I would love any help in sexing them and coming up with differences in the belly patterns for the black ones that have the white belly markings
Two of the cinnamon ones I can tell apart cause two have pink tail tips and one is more than the other plus both are different genders and one has a distinct pattern on its side. And then one of the black boys has nothing on his belly. He looks like he might be a self. He was the one I was calling glovepaw.
Anyway here are the photos

https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1235273_601320003268320_403680414_n.jpg (the boy that might be self)
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1376515_601320036601650_235554575_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1374125_601320063268314_2126808405_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1378732_601320106601643_1902144921_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1396068_601320179934969_1844096874_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/995876_601320206601633_784657820_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1383639_601320233268297_522988247_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1377503_601320253268295_1259159979_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1175525_601320273268293_702770491_n.jpg

So yup, tell me what you think. Sorry for all the photos. Hopefully someone comes along and can tell me if the first one is a self or not. I think some of them are gonna be dumbos, not sure yet though.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

When I sexed my babies, I studied how-to guides for the spacing. Males have a larger space than females. So, first find a baby and compare it to as many as you have to until you can say "This is a ____". Now, use that as your standard for that gender and identify all the girls//boys. 


At around 3 weeks, their balls will drop and you will get your confirmation.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

See this extra skin by the tail? That means this is likely a male https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1383639_601320233268297_522988247_n.jpg


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

You can see their bellybuttons!!!


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I've been judging by whether they have nipples or not I can tell eight of them for sure but just one is giving me trouble

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

My dad has nicknamed two of the cinnies.
A boy with a pink tail tip is Reed and a girl same color with a pink tail tip, Roma.
So we got Roma and Reed who we can tell apart at glance. Now I just need top nickname the rest.
I'm thinking about keeping Reed and the self. I want to stick with boys in the future so I can't keep any of the girls.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Just to let everyone following this know that I have been taking pictures just haven't been on the computer to link them yet.

I also was wondering if anyone knows what color the brown ratties are they are way too dark to be cinnamon like their mom. They look more agouti I guess. Can anyone confirm that?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Just gonna update with some of the newer pictures

Day 14

https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1382155_603259236407730_329469845_n.jpg

Had moved them into the top part of the big girl's cage

Day 16

Cookie - female black berkshire with more white on the belly than the others
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1378537_604365016297152_1756904446_n.jpg 

Tumbles - female Black berkshire with a white strip on belly with one little line that curves up
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1382191_604365042963816_1901493763_n.jpg

Reed - male agouti with pink tail tip (wanting to keep this one since my dad is fond of him)
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1391605_604365056297148_2126583893_n.jpg

Rascal - male agouti
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/1001586_604365096297144_1459282800_n.jpg

Hazelnut - female agouti
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1385569_604365119630475_683907772_n.jpg

Thunder - female black berkshire, strip on belly looks like actual lightning (not lightning bolt kind of thing)
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1382049_604365132963807_1205591835_n.jpg

Coffee Bean - male black self (keeping this little guy, I've fallen in love with him)
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1004640_604365162963804_2138857193_n.jpg

Max - female agouti with pink tail tip
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/2772_604365179630469_1740374804_n.jpg

Licorice - male black berkshire with the least white on his belly that is only on his chest
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1375839_604365266297127_2090281389_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/563192_604365449630442_1543836929_n.jpg

So I was going to nickname them all coffee related things but my dad really wanted to name one and then he ended up naming four of them, he wanted to nickname all of them. Coffee Bean and Reed I want to keep. My mom actually named Coffee and my dad named Reed, those are the names those two will probably keep. 
These are all just nicknames though to help tell them apart. Not permanent and the names can be changed. They will be available for adoption on November 13th.
I will be taking more individual photos and I'll get a box to take pics of them in to make things easier to get full body pics. My phone isn't good at taking pics though so some may be blurry


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Augh I wish I could take some. Too cute.


----------

